# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Itali: Lirohet babai shqiptar i akuzuar për pedofili

## Jack Watson

ROMË- Lidhja e emigrantëve shqiptarë "ILIRIA" ka nisur protestën e paralajmëruar në kryeqytetin italian Romë, pas arrestimit të një shqiptari, në muajin gusht nën akuzën për pedofili kundër të birit 5 vjeçar. Mediat italiane njoftojnë për pjesmarrje të lartë nga ana e emigrantëve shqiptarë atje, ndërsa protesta po udhëhiqet nga një resident në Itali Vladimir Kosturi.


*Shqiptari është arrestuar më 3 gusht, nën akuzën për abuzim me të birin 5 vjeçar, ndërsa shoqata shqiptare ILIRIA, e ka quajtur normale dashurinë që shqiptari ka treguar ndaj të birit, pasi në shoqërinë patriarkale shqiptare, dashuria e prindit ndaj djalit është disi me e veçantë se ndaj vajzës.
*

Drejtues të shoqatës ILIRIA kanë paralajmëruar se nuk do të ndalojnë vetëm tek kjo protestë por do të vazhdojnë më tej.


"Kjo nuk është pedofili, dhe marshimi ynë nuk është në favor të pedofilisë"- tha organizatori Vladimir Kosturi nga Roma, për mediat italiane.


*Ai ka shpjeguar më tej se, gjesti që i ati ka bërë ndaj të birit pesë vjeçar, djalë të vetëm, pas 5 vajzave, është një gjest i cili gjendet edhe sot në disa zona të thella në Shqipëri.*


*"Puthja e organit gjenital të fëmijës (meshkujve), sa është i vogël, shpjegohet me një traditë të hershme të shqiptarëve. Gjest i cili tregonte kalimin e burrërisë, trimërisë, dhe forcës së të atit tek mashkulli i shtëpisë. Një shprehje e gëzimit dhe dashurisë në një familje patriarkale shqiptare"-ka shpjeguar Kosturi për opinionin publik italian
*

Arrestimi i bujshëm është bërë nga policia në fillim të gushtit. E tëra kjo filloi kur mësuesit e kopshtit kishin mësuar për "lojra" të çuditshme mes fëmijës dhe babait në dhomën e gjumit. Reagimi nga ana e mësuesve ishte i menjëhershëm të cilët kanë lajmëruar menjëherë policinë dhe organet e prokurorisë.

_Shekulli_.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dini gjë cila zonë e Shqipërisë ka këtë traditë? Personi është nga Jugu.*

----------


## Jack Watson

Qeka e dokumentume edhe në kinematografi kjo "traditë".

Filmi "Yjet e netëve të gjata", minuta *54:22*

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...4056776402226#

----------


## PINK

tradite ne thojza mund te jete, po kur jane babies, qe jane gjithe tule lol , e jo 5 vjec. 5 Vjec eshte i madh per ty puthur aty. Se paskam ditur ndonjehere kete tradite shqiptare une.

p.s. kjo video sme hapet mua Jack  :ngerdheshje:  ca i ke bere, sa vjec eshte cuni qe puthet aty ne film? lol

----------


## ganimet

vertet e kalojm dashurin ndaj qunav ne shqiptaret  ,shyqyr qe nuk gjendem ne Itali se do kalbesha ne burg sa kure nuk me ecen djali ne terezi nga mllefi i them ah mer bir te hengsha luxin,ngase edhe ai mund ti ket sherby si sebep ti shpetoi dajakut .E kom gezim te shpis qunin tim sa her ja bom dasht do kisha perfundu moti ne burg sipas logjikes se drejtsis italiane.Turp per ate drejtsi dhasht Zoti e lirohet vllaqkoja.

----------


## Ksanthi

Nuk akuzohet per pedofili dikush qe puth organin gjenetial te femijes , cjane keto budallalleqe?
Qe te akuzosh per pedofili duhet te kesh baza dhe nje nga ato eshte vertetimi nga doktori!!!
Qekur qenka normale qe te shfrytezosh femijen tend ??
Sipas akuzes na dalin dhe keta injorantet dhe bejne protesta .

----------


## smokkie

Ky e ka puthur njehere apo cdo dite? Se nuk besoj ta kerkoje tradite te puthet ai miku cdo dite.

----------


## SKRAPARI

un di edhe nje rast tjeter ku nje tirans 25-vjecar puthte femijet e lagjes ne nje lagje te parisit. ai nuk ishte pedofil por e bente se ashtu ishte mesuar ne tirane gjersa nje dite u arrestua nga policia. duhet te respektohet morali i vendit ku banon.

----------


## smokkie

Te hengsha baba bilin mmmm TA HENGSHA PERDITE BABA BILIN mmmm
Ca idioti!

----------


## B.C.B

tradite e shqiptarit me e mar ne goje a?.hahahaahahah qka s`nin njeri te ju shqiptart e shqipnise.

----------


## shpresa-gazi

Po qese femija eshte i vogel disa muaj mund te quhet diqka normale por femija paska 5 vite nuk e quaj normale sme pelqen reagimi i ati prindi............

----------


## Kënga

> tradite e shqiptarit me e mar ne goje a?.hahahaahahah qka s`nin njeri A ju shqiptart e shqipnise.


hahahahahhhahaahahhhhhahahahahahahhahaha

----------


## Kavir

E ka ngrene kot i ziu.
Gjyshja ime (ndjese paste) e kishte zakon t`i puthte femijet e vegjel tek ai vendi kur i lante. E kishte si zakon fatsjelles. 
Nqs dikujt i duket "gojore" te shkoje tej psikiatri se ka probleme me frenimin e fantazise seksuale.
Pastaj djale pas 5 vjazash ne nje familje patriarkale shqiptare.....

Per ata qe nuk e njohin si zakon duket shume i cuditshem por ja qe ekzistojne edhe zakone te cuditshme.

----------


## PINK

Mire e ke ti Kavir, po ja qe keto "zakone" te cuditshme, beji ne vendin e cudirave. Ky e ka bere nga budalliku, se besoj se do e kete abozuar te birin, por injoranca e traditave e shef ku te con? Ne vitet 2010 nuk puth me njeri ne ate menyre. Jo po kur kishte ne mend ky te ndalonte, kur te shkonte cuni 15 vjec? lol

----------


## ilia spiro

Kjo qenka per forumin e humorit. Megjithese eshte edhe tragjike sepse kemi te bejme me arrestim...Mendoj se do te lirohet se shpejti, pavaresisht protestave..., por keto organizata ne vend qe te organizojne protesta do te benin mire te edukonin shqiptaret me zakonet dhe menyren italiane te jeteses, ..nese duan te integrohen shqiptaret duhet te mesojne te rrojne si vendesit..

----------


## Kavir

Hahaha, cdo kulture ka "zakone te cuditshme".
Psh, Pink isha ne nje dasem ku dhenderi ishte shqiptar dhe nusja ishte nga vendet balltike.
Ajo u skandalizua (megjithese e mori me shume sportivitet) faktin qe do i venin 200-300 te panjohur ta puthnin mire e mire nja 4 here kur te takoheshin. Ajo e shkrreta edhe mamane e puthte vetem per Krishtlindje. Dhe sikur te mos kishte lindur Krishti as atehere nuk do e puthte.

Kurse nje shqiptar skandalizohet qe te huajt  ne sy te motres apo te mamase perdorin fjale si "****", "cazzo" dhe fjale te kesaj natyre. Une per vete kur me pyet ime me "cfare tha"  ia them ne "variantin shqip".

Ose psh une kur lexoja libra ruse dikur habitesha qe rusi i drejtohej nenes se vet me "ju". Me dukej planet tjeter.

Italianet skandalizohen se ai na puthka hallatet e djalit ne shtepi te vet (pale me ne publik). 
Tani vertet kur je ne Rome bej si romanet, po ne shtepi time nuk kam pse sillem si roman.

----------


## mia@

Ka qene zakon ne disa treva te Shqiperise por te gjithe ne qe jemi jashte e  dime qe eshte e paparanueshme te behet dicka e tille. Pershtatuni o njerez me jeten, e ligjet e nje vendi. Nuk mund te zbatosh zakonet e vjetra te nje vendi, ne nje vend tjeter, ku cilesohet si jo e pershtatshme, e pranueshme. 
Femija eshte i sinqerte tregon gjithcka. 
Une nuk e lejoj burrin ta preki cunin ne asnje menyre. Nje shkulje veshi i beri burri im cunit dhe me erdhi punonjesi social ne shtepi. Gjen e mire qe cuni e mohoi me vone, dhe ata e lane me aq. Shume Shqiptare kane patur probleme me femijet ketu.
E dini cfare eshte e lejueshme dhe cfare jo. Pershtatuni, nese jo, kthehuni dhe zbatoni zakonet tuaja te vjetra ne vendin tuaj.
Keq me vjen me kete Shqiptarin, por nuk puthet femija 5 vjec dreqi ta haje aty. Se kam puthur bebe femijen tim aty , e jo me 5 vjec.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Kavir

Jo jo te ndalim nje sekonde.
Nqs zakoni bie ne kundershtim me *ligjet* ketu jam dakort.
Te rrahesh femijen nuk lejohet me ligj.
Ose te martohesh me 5 gra ose me kusheriren e pare se ta lejon Kurani dhe e ke zakon te Oku Arabia bie ne kundershtim me ligjet.

Nqs  zakonet  nuk bien ne kundershtim me ligjet,  s`ka pse te ha une burgun.
Ty te shqeteson ideja qe zakoni cilesohet jo i pershtatshem nga opinioni? Shume mire pershtatu.
Atij tipit s`i intereson opinioni i te tjereve. Ai ka qejf te puthe femijen te hallatet, ta beje synet.
C`pune ka ligji?

----------


## mia@

[=Kavir;2886336]Jo jo  ndalim nje sekonde.
Nqs zakoni bie ne kundershtim me *ligjet* ketu  dakort.
 rrahesh femijen nuk lejohet me ligj.
Ose  martohesh me 5 gra ose me kusheriren e pare se ta lejon Kurani dhe e ke zakon te Oku Arabia bie ne kundershtim me ligjet.

Nqs  zakonet  nuk bien ne kundershtim me ligjet,  s`ka  te ha  burgun.
Ty te shqeteson ideja qe zakoni cilesohet jo i pershtatshem nga opinioni? Shume mire pershtatu.
Atij tipit s`i intereson opinioni i te tjereve. Ai ka qejf te puthe femijen te hallatet, ta beje synet.
C`pune ka ligji?[/QUOTE]


Si s'ka pune ligji? Te ne eshte normale te martohet nje 15 vjecare me nje 30 vjecar. Shko e kerkoji doren nje 15 vjecare jashte pa do e shikosh ku do perfundosh. Nese zakoni yt bie ndesh me normat morale te nje shteti tjeter atehere ben mire te heqesh dore nga ai zakon nese do te jetosh aty.
Ne i japim alkool femijes qe te vogel, po shko e beje jashte. Kemi zakonet tona, por kane dhe ata te tyret qe duhet ti respektosh. Ne fakt ca zakone tonat jane shume te prapambetura, dhe vet ne duhet ti luftojme. Si p.sh puthja e feijes ne organin seksual. 

P.s pse nuk po behen mire citimet?

----------


## PINK

> Jo jo A ndalim nje sekonde.
> Nqs zakoni bie ne kundershtim me *ligjet* ketu jam dakort.
> Te rrahesh femijen nuk lejohet me ligj.
> Ose te martohesh me 5 gra ose me kusheriren e pare se ta lejon Kurani dhe e ke zakon te Oku Arabia bie ne kundershtim me ligjet.
> 
> Nqs  zakonet  nuk bien ne kundershtim me ligjet,  s`ka pse te ha une burgun.
> Ty te shqeteson ideja qe zakoni cilesohet jo i pershtatshem nga opinioni? Shume mire pershtatu.
> Atij tipit s`i intereson opinioni i te tjereve. Ai ka qejf te puthe femijen te hallatet, ta beje synet.
> C`pune ka ligji?


Kavir, 
Femija ka thene ne shkolle- Babi im luan, i puth pjesen intime. Fillimisht, te nje person tjeter kur degjon kete, i bie qielli  ne koke. Dhe mua te me kish thene ai femija, qe jam shqiptare po qe se di ate tradite, do thoja- oh my god. Nese ai eshte i pafajshem ,thjesht ka zbatuar nje tradite e lidhur ngushte nga dashuria qe kemi ne per femijet, do sqarohet dhe do lirohet apo falet. 
Keto gjera behen alarmante sot, se shiko c'ndodh around, neper bote. Ka lloj lloj njerezish sot qe abuzojne femijet e tyre. E tmerrshme, por po ndodhin raste nga me te ndryshmet. Kur vjen puna te femijet, sduhet toleruar. Me mire kontrollo- dhe beso. Ky tradicionalisti, mbas kesaj ngjarje dhe shume te tjere qe e kane nje tradite te tille, do bejne mire, mos ta bejne me nje gje te tille. Ti pershtaten vendit ku jetojne dhe rregullove atje. Se derisa ta sqarojne ishte tradite apo jo, eshte turp. lol

Mbaj mend para disa vitesh ne usa, nje grua vetem se u beri foto femijeve te saj, nudo, u be e madhe. Imagjino, ti prekesh, apo puthesh. Hajde sa te sqarojme si  ndodhi, e c'a ndodhi... me mire evitoni keto gjera kur dihet qe te femijet ste fal ligji dhe maliqi.  :buzeqeshje: 


p.s. Mia ku e moren vesh ato social workers, qe i shkulet veshin cunit ju ?

----------


## Kavir

Mia, J prape po ngaterron shkeljen e ligjit me moralin,

Martesa e nje 15 vjecareje ndalohet me ligj dhe eshte shkencerisht e demshme.
Kurse normat morale s`kane te bejne me ligjet.
Te thashe per nje te huaj eshte normale te thote "cazzo", "va fanculo" apo sinonimin anglez ne sy te motres apo te mamase.
Kjo per moralin shqiptar eshte e papranueshme.
Cfare te bejme ne te arrestojme italianet qe perdorin keto fjale ne familje????

Tani jo pse nuk ju pelqen juve apo te huajve nje zakon patjeter e ka fajin ai qe e ka ate zakon. Besoj se toleranca dhe diversiteti nenkuptojne pikerisht qe secili ka zakonet dhe kodet e veta morale, dhe s`ka pse te paragjykohet (aq me keq te burgoset) se dikujt nuk i pelqen.

Pink, hahahhaaha me shkrive. Di familje qe e kane zakon fotografimin nudo te femijeve (nen nje vjec). 
Nejse puna eshte qe frika nga aktet e demshme, jo vetem ne kete rast, nuk duhet te cojne ne veprime ekstreme.
Normale qe eshte hetuar ai rast, por kur del nje tufe njerezish dhe thone "S`ka faj ai, eshte vetem zakon" atehere...

----------

